# Aquarium stand question



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm about to buy a 29gal set up from Wal-Mart soon and the measurements are 30"x12"x18" and I just measured my stand (dresser) and the width is 28" which will make the tank stick out an inch on each side. Whill this cause a problem?


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

...and if it is a problem,where can I get a decent stand for a reasonable price?


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Other than the look, the over hang shouldn't be a problem as long as your dresser is strong enough to hold the weight(I think it's about 12lbs/G). I've had my 75G on a coffee table, with it only over hanging on the back(which would put the weight slightly off balance and reduce the coffee table's weight capacity) and I haven't had any problems in the few years it's been there.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It should work but I wouldn't do it. Off balanced tanks put undue stress on the joints. It may work for years. It may also break in 2-3 days. Stands are not cheap either but You should be able to find a "fake" wood stand for under 75 dollars. Stay away from iron wrought stands as they can mess up your floor and they don't distribute the weight evenly.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

If the tank over hangs over the stand you have a risk of cracking the tank. Cheap fix is placing a plywood board inbetween the tank and the stand however, it all depends on the dresser. Just remember a 29 gallon tank will have to hold up 8.5 pounds per gallon 250-260 pounds. If you're sure the "dresser" can handle that weight I'd use 3/4" - 1" plyboard not those MDF/Partical board (if it gets wet it'll crap out on you quick) unless you seal it first.


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah, I don't want to chance it. I'm going to look for a not so costly wooden stand. And thanks for the tip on iron stands. I didn't trust them. hehe

Can anyone please help me out with some links to wooden stands for a 29gal and 55gal?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They are cheaper to buy locally as shipping heavy items can cost as much if not more than the item itself.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

i say just build 1 it isn't that hard my dad built all kinds of them for his fish room just remember double check ur numbers each time u cut


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

sonofbreeder said:


> i say just build 1 it isn't that hard my dad built all kinds of them for his fish room just remember double check ur numbers each time u cut


Yeah, I found this link this morning ( http://www.arbreptiles.com/cages/75g_stand/index.shtml )and I decided I'm going to use this as a go by. I'll just adjust the numbers to my tank's measurements and whatnot. I'm even thinking about paying the $60 more and get the 55gal instead of the 29gal.

Thanks for the help y'all. :mrgreen:


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

I stopped my Wal-Mart on my way home from work and I saw they sell a black cabinet stand and a top for the 55gal for like $70. Do anyone have this stand? is it any good?


----------



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

I have one and i like it alright plenty of room underneath and easy to assemble and pretty solid


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

Now I can't decide what stand to do...
(a) Buy the stand and top from Wal-Mart for $70
(b) Build my own (stand only) for like $40 in lumber (much heavier)

Which would you choose?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

the real question is how much is your time worth? Making a stand that actually looks good in your own mind may take some time. If its worth the 30 bucks saved by all means build your own stand!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Also another thing to remember. Those stands are not made of wood (Pine, Oak etc...). They are made from either or a combination of MDF and plywood. They are very strong but if they hold water on their surface for a period of time, they will weaken dramatically so be sure to either keep it dry or finish it with another coat of stain.


----------



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

the top on mine is actually better than u would think it has like a powder coat on it and is very durable
but i have to agree if the 30 bucks is worth it to u then build your own just dont forget to price paint, stain, hinges for your doors if u so choose and exc. i thought of building my own but opted for the quicker way out


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It also depends on your woodworking skills. LOL It could be strong enough to park a truck on but look like a truck hit it. 

Honestly though. Making your own stand can be a great experience and you can make it to match your existing furniture. 

If you buy a stand you can modify it if need be to mach the colors of your house but you are limited to styles.


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

Sly Guy said:


> the top on mine is actually better than u would think it has like a powder coat on it and is very durable
> but i have to agree if the 30 bucks is worth it to u then build your own just dont forget to price paint, stain, hinges for your doors if u so choose and exc. i thought of building my own but opted for the quicker way out


How about the stand itself? Are you confident it's sturdy and won't collapse? I know I'm probably being too anal, but just wondering. hehe



fish_doc said:


> It also depends on your woodworking skills. LOL It could be strong enough to park a truck on but look like a truck hit it.


Haha That's what I'm afraid of. It'll be real sturdy and strong, but it's going to be a PITA and REAL heavy if I were to ever move it. BUt I considered it because it would be fun to do. I'll probably just buy the stand unless I find out one of my friends is a real wiz at carpentry. Haha


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

building the stand it gonna be hard ur arms are going to tired and u do have to know a little bit about wood to build it took my dad forever to basicly cover half our basement with fish tanks lol so buying it maybe the way to go and just modding it to what you like


----------



## Ethos (Sep 11, 2005)

I have a wrougt iron stand. Its worked well for me the past few years....
I've had no problems with it. 
I also bought mine at walmart, and I have 2 tanks on that one stand.


----------



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

well mine has held up good i have had a fully stocked 55 gal on it for about 2yrs now
and its plenty sturdy

couldnt find my digital camera so had to use phone so pic isnt that good but here it is


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Dressers make lousy fish stands. Hydrostatic pressure will stress the tank possibly cracking it in a very short amount of time.


And 30 gallons of water spreads REEEEEALLY thin across the floor .......


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah, that's why I'm being anal about this. I definitely don't want to clean up a huge mess.
I decided to get the 55gal set-up from Walmart. I bought the stand today. I'm going to buy the tank once I get the stand up...









EDIT: sorry for the big picture


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

I just realized the canopy doesn't come with it.


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

some of my friends have that same exact stand with no problems and bought the 55gal tank set up at walmart. they are all happy with them...

i got my stand at a local petshop...then painted it black.

i am looking to get another tank and stand and will get it off http://www.craigslist.org i got a 29gal eclipse tank with gravel and everything plus a stand for $100 for a buddy. there are some great deals on there!!! just look for your city and see who is selling...


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

Sly Guy said:


> well mine has held up good i have had a fully stocked 55 gal on it for about 2yrs now
> and its plenty sturdy
> 
> couldnt find my digital camera so had to use phone so pic isnt that good but here it is


nice. I set up mine this past weekend and I find it is quite sturdy. I like it. It also stunk right out of the box. I need to let it air out. I should be buying the tank very soon. :grin:


----------

